# Making the best from what I have



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all, Its been a while since I posted on the forum and I have good news! I live in England and applied for a special exemption to own a revolver ( as all handguns have been banned for law abiding people - yet teenage criminal gangs are shooting each other with machine guns in the news regularly ) Well I managed to fill the criteria and currently own a S&W 327PD for dispatching wounded deer and farm animal. I am also planning to take it along with me on a fishing and hunting trip to Alaska. Has anyone got any loads which would get the most out of my .357mag - I know its far from the best but it was the biggest I was allowed. I have been loading Sierra 180gr FPJ with 13grs of H110 and have been thinking about Speer 200gr FMJ Silhouttes? I would have to trim the case down 0.050" because they are so long and wont fit in the chamber correctly but need to seak advise before loading some up? Like wise if anyone has a better load I would like to hear it!

Thanks.

Nitroexpress


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's what the Speers #14 says. Case length should be 1.290" or 32.77mm.
Loads: Bullet weight. : Start H110: Max load: COL:
180gr 18.5 20.5 1.990"
220gr 16.5 18.5 2.145"
These are hot little boogers and will get the job done. I would not load under or over what they recommend. 
Good luck..:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No advice as I don't reload, but I just wanted to say "Congrats" on being able to get a gun! :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> No advice as I don't reload, but I just wanted to say "Congrats" on being able to get a gun! :smt023


Ditto for me and would like to add that when criminal gangs are shooting guns, it's better that they are shooting each other.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I belive the rule of thumb is to use hard cast or jacketed soft point bullets in the 158 grain weight or heavier for four legged critters of any size. I'm not sure I'd want to take on a bear with a .357 as it might just do little more than really piss him off. Look for a top end factory load or work up your own. I'd use Speer bullets as they have a good reputation. Shot placement is very important with this round but it can take game like deer or even elk at fairly close range.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have never used any Buffalo Bore ammo but know they sell some hot stuff. You might want to take a look.

http://www.buffalobore.com/ammunition/default.htm#357

If you encounter a Brown Bear that wants to cause trouble wait till you can stick the gun in his mouth before pulling the trigger.

Black Bear can be killed with a .357 at a bit longer range.

Good luck and enjoy the great state of Alaska. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Posted in wrong forum..dang multi open tabs

http://www.loaddata.com/ has some pretty good reload info though.


----------

